# German Blue Ram Tank Setup



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

You could do java moss, java fern, Swords and i would do flourite substrate..


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 29, 2012)

We use lightly planted 40 gallon breeder tanks as spawning tanks for our Rams. Java ferns and Java moss (anchored to a piece of driftwood) work great as we don't normally provide strong lighting. If you're planning on breeding your rams, I would suggest placing a few small (2" x 2") pieces of slate (red seems to work best) around the sides and back of the tank, especially in the corners. The rams love to spawn on these slates, and if you should decide to hatch them artificially, they are real easy to remove and place in hatching jars. Hatching them is very similar to hatching angelfish.


----------



## Siggav (Jun 29, 2009)

A dozen GBR sounds like a lot, or are they young and you'll be removing some once they start pairing off? They're not big fish but they can get pretty territorial and bully each other if there's not enough space (and sometimes even then)


----------



## PlantedVirgin (Feb 17, 2012)

Siggav said:


> A dozen GBR sounds like a lot, or are they young and you'll be removing some once they start pairing off? They're not big fish but they can get pretty territorial and bully each other if there's not enough space (and sometimes even then)


Yes they are young right now, maybe 3/4". I would like to try and breed them eventually. 

Would they do better in a 90 gallon with some young angels?

Thanks for all the great advice!

PV


----------



## MarineEdge (Jan 14, 2012)

much better. ina 40g, you should really only keep two pairs at most


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

3 pair in a 90. 
My 3 pair in my 125 heavenly planted harass each other constant.


----------



## pandamonium (May 14, 2012)

i have an amazon setup that centers around some GBRs. unfortunately i have all females and i dont think i have any males so thats my next course of action. plants in my tank are staurogyne repens, heteranthera rosefolia, stargrass, s. hygro, myrio mattengrossense, pennywort, frogbit, e. parviflorus, e. tenellus. the plants are actually doing quite well with the low light setup. i have CO2 to i may upgrade the lights soon. my substrate is play sand covered with some medium grain sand. i supplement with osmocote plus ferts.


----------



## PlantedVirgin (Feb 17, 2012)

Thank you Panda,

I will look for some of these plants as you have what I am wanting to create.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

As a general rule, keep a pair of rams per 20 gallons.


----------



## PlantedVirgin (Feb 17, 2012)

Thank you. My intensions were 6 in each of my 90's until ready to breed.


----------

